# Water drop on a purple leaf



## greybeard (May 29, 2013)

Water drop


----------



## Pallycow (May 29, 2013)

I like the clarity of the drop and the little hairs.  pretty neat.


----------



## EDL (May 29, 2013)

Pretty cool, but there is one thing that distracts me...lower right under the drop, a dark circle with the 2 white bokeh reflections.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 29, 2013)

Very sharp and very cool!


----------



## greybeard (May 29, 2013)

EDL said:


> Pretty cool, but there is one thing that distracts me...lower right under the drop, a dark circle with the 2 white bokeh reflections.



better?


----------



## EDL (May 29, 2013)

Ah yeah, more betterer!


----------



## GRafyx (May 30, 2013)

As to me, a more general view could' ve make theis photo better, to see a bigger part of the leaf.


----------



## greybeard (May 30, 2013)

GRafyx said:


> As to me, a more general view could' ve make theis photo better, to see a bigger part of the leaf.



Here you go.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 1, 2013)

Revisited today


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 1, 2013)

That last one is amazing.


----------

